# Epidural billing information



## SuzanBerman (Sep 21, 2009)

Any insight into the proper documentation of epidurals for thoracic procedures. We would like to formulate a "check list" of all items needing to be in the record. Other than Anesthesia documentation I haven't been able to locate something that could be helpful to the physicians. 

Any help-ALWAYS appreciated!

Suzan Berman, CPC, CEMC, CEDC


----------



## FractalMind (Sep 22, 2009)

our anesthesiologists use an extra checkbox that reads: "requested by surgeon for post-op pain management" inserted on the "Regional" area on the anesthesia record, it's very useful for proper documentation since the "surgeon's request" connotation is implied & marked, also there's a checkbox for "continuous catheter" if the doctor is using a catheter instead of giving a single shot. I hope this adds up.


----------

